# Router Jig for making wooden spoons



## EdSled (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in search of anyone who has created a jig utilizing a large or small router that will assist in making wooden spoons or ladles. 

Thanks for any and all help. These spoons will be gifts for friends and family. The first group will be made from Black Walnut 3/4 " board.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Try this post. Jigs and Fixtures - Router Forums
First try didn't work so try this one. http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/44595-spoon-carving-jig-routers.html

I used our Community Search to find it by typing in spoons. There were others but this one seemed like itt might be the most appropriate. You try the others too and maybe find variations.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum. Try this post. Jigs and Fixtures - Router Forums
> First try didn't work so try this one. http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/44595-spoon-carving-jig-routers.html
> 
> I used our Community Search to find it by typing in spoons. There were others but this one seemed like itt might be the most appropriate. You try the others too and maybe find variations.


thanks...


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum EdSled. I have found this youtube video. I Hope it helps.
Sid.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow Sid. Really great video, but it occurred to me that if Mankind needed that jig to make the first spoon, he would have starved.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by EdSled
_.....Thanks for any and all help. *These spoons will be gifts for friends and family*. The first group will be made from Black Walnut 3/4 " board_.

For sure Rob!!!!! Lol
Sid.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ksidwy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by EdSled
> _.....Thanks for any and all help. *These spoons will be gifts for friends and family*. The first group will be *made from Black Walnut* 3/4 " board_.
> 
> ...


have you considered wood toxicity levels of wood...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

furboo said:


> Wow Sid. Really great video, but it occurred to me that if Mankind needed that jig to make the first spoon, he would have starved.


If Mankind had had a router and spoon making jig to make the first spoon with I'll bet he would have used it.

Good point Stick but there's a good chance the ones he makes will never see a stew pot.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If Mankind had had a router and spoon making jig to make the first spoon with I'll bet he would have used it.
> 
> Good point Stick but there's a good chance the ones he makes will never see a stew pot.


good point but can he trust or account for what others will do???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't make a baby's pacifier out of it nor would I boil water with the spoon in it for any length of time, for more reasons than one that you suggest. It is listed on one site as a sensitizer. This quote from the Wood Database:

"Despite the very long list of woods below, very few woods are actually toxic in and of themselves. But what a great number of woods do have the potential to do is cause allergic reactions in sensitive individuals."

Unless you are allergic to it an occasional stir shouldn't be a problem. It is highly toxic to many other plants according to what I read because of the juglone it produces.


----------

